# X11 configuration in FreeBSD 9.0



## seprob (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello! I'm trying to configure X11 on VirtualBox machine with FreeBSD 9.0. After the command "Xorg -configure" I'm getting following configuration based on which later I'm trying to launch an environment: http://www.bzyk.org/~seprob/xorg.conf. After the command "X -config xorg.conf.new" I can see only a black screen without cursor and there is no reaction. When I'm switching to the other terminal and then I'm going back to this one where is launched X11 I can see information "failed to set mtrr: Device not configured". I tried the command "X -br -retro" but I did get white belts with some cursor but I can't move it. Then I put "startx" and I did get some simply manager and 3 xterms but no reaction for keyboard and mouse although in sysinstall and generally in a console (without X11) mouse works correctly. Here is the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after "startx" command: http://www.bzyk.org/~seprob/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions in the guest.

Also, either add

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```
to the ServerLayout section, or run hal as shown in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.


----------



## seprob (Jan 14, 2013)

I did install virtualbox-ose-addition and I did add option you said to the xorg.conf and it did help. Thank you, wblock@.


----------

